# Radio says "Secure", and will these cables work?



## lfckop91 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok, so I have a couple of questions. 

My Nissan Micra K11's Blaupunkt radio says "Secure". Is there any way to unlock it?

If not, and I go ahead and buy a new radio, are these the cables that I need to install it.

Many thanks.

Nissan Skyline Sunny Wiring Adaptor Kit PC2-13-4 PC5-87 | eBay UK


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You can try this but use at your own risk!!!!!

Free Radio Unlock Codes


----------

